# Dla



## shepherdspie (Jun 20, 2010)

mY son has had type 1 since he was 14 due to a virus. He has been receiving DLA since then, however suddenly at the age of 17 he was refused this benefit. I do not understand why he was eligible to receive it and now not when clearly he still is and will be for the rest of his days.  I am also cross when I understand that alcoholics can claim an extra amount of benefit which they then spend it on more alcohol!. As we know diabetics feel the cold more and so need extra heating and quite frankly their life can be quite miserable, does anyone else have any answers or views on this? I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to DiabetesSupport.

DLA care component is given to those who need help from another person for their personal care. (There is also mobility component, higher rate for those unable or virtually unable to walk and lower rate for those who need help or guidance in unfamiliar places - many children with T1D get lower rate mobility). The assumption is that once a child with diabetes grows into an adult, they no longer need care from anyone else. No-one on DLA gets extra money specifically for heating costs - that goes to all pensioners, regardless of where they are living, so some living in tropical climates get winter heating bonus. I'm not sure that it's correct to say "diabetics feel the cold more" and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only adult with type 1 diabetes who would argue that my life is nowhere near miserable! Alcoholics only get DLA if they need help from another person - what they spend the money on is irrelevent as far as DWP (which pays benefit) is concerned. If your son still needs help from another person for a significant portion of the day, then you / he can appeal within 1 month of the decision to end his benefit.


----------



## am64 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum ....APPEAL to the tribunial  and get as much evidence from your medicial team and specialists that you can xxx good luck this is happening quite regularly so sick at it xx


----------

